# Some fish pics and new GN Pleco (Large)



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are a few new pics of some of my fish. I also got a great deal on a gold nugget pleco at $25.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice discus


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

at that price, id question whether it is a true gold nugget. there are false gold nuggets going around as gold nugget lately, im not sure on the L number, but i think its called sunshine or something like that


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats not L-14 sunshine pleco, nor L-144 leopard cactus. It seems like a true gold nugget from the pic.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm fairly certain it's a Gold Nugget Pleco, but then again I am no expert on them by any means. The lady at the lfs was also very surprised that she was able to get it at the price she did. I had stopped by to pick up dog food when she ran over to tell me. Of course I couldn't pass it up even if it wasn't a true GN.

edited because I can't type!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice pics! I would love to have a GN pleco but alas, I don't seem to have very good luck with plecos. I've lost a few ABN's and several Rubbernose plecos over the last couple of years. Don't know what happens but they don't seem to do well for me.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been trying some different photo techniques lately. One is that I have been using a soft box attachment to my large flash unit on a tripod from an extreme angle. The other I like the best, as in the pics with the Discus, is to set that same flash above the tank. In this way the flash is coming from the same angle as the hood lights and just adding that little extra light as needed. I have not had any glare using this technique, but any smudge on the glass is picked up. I turn all lights off in the room with only the hood lights and above flash for light. Try it out and see what you think.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Love all the fish. They are so beautiful. Especially the discus. Do you only have the three shown in the photo, or do you have more?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

love your discus!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> Love all the fish. They are so beautiful. Especially the discus. Do you only have the three shown in the photo, or do you have more?


I have 5 all together. They are all young yet and only a few months old. I got them at my lfs being that they have been able to keep them for some time while using the same water from the same source I felt it would be my best chance at keeping them. I do believe they are not the best quality Discus, but they sure seem to do well in my tank. I do not use RO water but do use peat and driftwood to help keep the PH lower. I also am not a fan of bare bottom tanks that many prescribe for Discus, so I used a larger rock for my substrate. It is quite easy to clean when doing water changes every other day. I have been contemplating the start of adding live plants to the tank, but am unsure what to start with. I know I will need to upgrade my lights before I do so since the tank is 25" high. The Emerald Cories and Plecos do a great job of helping me keep the tank clean since I feed the discus 3-4 times a day. When the Discus grow to full size I hope to upgrade to a 120+ gal. tank and add possibly 20-30 Cardinal Tetras for a schooling fish. This is why I haven't upgraded my lights on this tank yet, in order to save for the next setup.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

First of NICE fish and the looks of it a NICE tank set up with Decor. I am curious now of how the over all tank looks like.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I will post pictures of the tank sometime. Right now I am in a hotel with my family since we were evacuated from our home due to flooding. I hope my fish will be ok!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

With the flood though, I should be able to find some nice driftwood for the tanks when the water recedes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice pics, what camera/size lens are you using?


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the Canon 40D. These photos I used two lenses I have including the 50mm f1.4 and a 17-40mm f4 Canon lenses. I also have a 70-300mm IS (for kid's sporting events) and 100-400mm IS L lens (for my wildlife photography). Some photos I also used a 25mm macro extension on the 17-40mm. I hope to pick up a macro lens sometime soon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are 3 basic gold nugget plecos.. all are baryancistris.. all look very much alike.. and $25 would be a very good price on any of them...the 3 types are L-18... L-81.... and L-85..... there may be a few others out there; but you aren't likely to see them..
the L-14 "sunshine" or "goldy" pleco is nothing like a gold nugget... and the price of a 3 inch fish would probably cost you between $50-$80 in a shop.. maybe more. 
beautiful pics chad... i wish i had the talent for it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Atc: very nice pics and GN!



Againsthecurent said:


> With the flood though, I should be able to find some nice driftwood for the tanks when the water recedes.


Know that it is not funny but as you attempted to make humor then
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hopefully someone moved yall's field gear and office hardware "to higher ground"?

BTW: between the Stimulus money and FEMA money which will be forthcoming will not you and your wife not be "busy little beavers"?

TR


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the complements!



jones57742 said:


> Atc: very nice pics and GN!
> 
> 
> Know that it is not funny but as you attempted to make humor then
> ...


Yes we will all be busy! We are no longer flooding in Bismarck. The ND National Guard took care of the ice jam that was causing the flooding on the Missouri River with 400 lbs. of C4. I sand bagged my house until 3 am and then helped fill bags until 6 am. We had a few thousand volunteers putting out 25000 to 30000 sand bags an hour. We didn't get any water in our house, so that's great! The Red River in Fargo is still flooding and may not recede for a couple days.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Great fish


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow nice RAM


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------

